# Need 5" to 4" adapter for Oneida Mini Gorilla



## Force (Jul 25, 2018)

I have now purchased 3 different adapters trying to find one to fit. All 3 fit snug over the 5" outlet on the mini-gorilla, but the 4" end won't allow the fitment of my 4" Rockler expandable hose. Any ideas? I'm getting tired of playing adapter tag.
Thanks.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

a well equipped plumbing supply house will have rubber adapters for all kinds of pipe sizes / diameters.
a nominal inch size in cast iron, copper, pvc all have different inner/outer diameters - plumbers have a fix for that....it's the best assortment of sizes "readily available"


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am assuming that you have already tried Oneida's? https://www.oneida-air.com/5-to-4-inch-dust-collection-duct-reducer-fitting

Eric


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my dust deputy. I used a duct reducer. The 5x4 reducer worked perfect. My application fit into a female coupling for pvc so you may have to take a sheet metal round pipe crimper to reduce the 4" to allow your hose to fit over. I then sealed all the joints with foil tape. Below is a link of the item I bought
https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...e-duct-fitting/43105040rb/p-1444432265515.htm


----------

